# Dry Yeast To Liquid Comparison Chart



## katzke (15/7/08)

I did some searching and I can find some charts comparing Wyeast and White labs liquid yeast.

Anyone know of a chart or list recommending dry yeast substitutions for Wyeast specifically? I know not all will cross but there should be a general guide out there someplace.

I do not pay what you do for Wyeast here in the States, but still would like to save a few $s if I can. My local store has just added Fermentis to the few choices he had.

Thanks,


----------



## razz (15/7/08)

http://www.mrmalty.com/yeast.htm


----------



## Ross (15/7/08)

razz said:


> http://www.mrmalty.com/yeast.htm




Am I missing something :unsure: I don't see a dry to liquid comparison there??


----------



## razz (15/7/08)

I did satisfy his first request.
Whoops. silly me. I just reread the post.


----------



## pmolou (15/7/08)

anyone???

well obviously us-05 is linked to 1056
s-04 ?????
T-58 ?????
danster nottingham ?????


----------



## goatherder (15/7/08)

I think S-04 is either the same as Wyeast 1098 or 1099.


----------



## tim_mortensen (15/7/08)

Just flicking through Jamil's book. For each recipe he gives a choice of either White Labs, Wyeast or a dry. Not comprehensive, but a starting point.

Obviously the dry can substitute for more than one liquid yeast, but you get the idea.

So, as you've asked for the Wyeast substitutions:


S-04 => Wyeast 1968 London ESB, Wyeast 1099 Whitbread Ale

Danstar Nottingham => Wyeast 1028 London Ale

T-58 => Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale, Wyeast 3787 Tappist High Gravity, Wyeast 1388 Belgian Strong Ale, Wyeast 1762 Belgian Abbey II

Cheers,
Tim


----------

